# F6F-3 Cockpit



## phantomordie (May 31, 2011)

Need help with photos of F6F-3 cockpit area and colors.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

This should help some:

Grumman F6F Hellcat Cockpit Layouts

I believe the interior was Green Zinc Chromate.

Good luck


----------

